# Looking for low-cost place to live in 2020



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm researching places to relocate in Baja/Mexico for 2020. I've lived in Baja (Tijuana, Rosarito, Ensenada) for several years but due to influx of baby boomer Californians everything is getting more expensive every year including rentals & has lost the alure for me. 
Looking for recommendations for places to relocate that are not over-run with expats yet have a decent standard of life (living on Social Security) with decent weather esp. low humidity. I speak Spanish so language is not a problem.


----------



## Cristóbal1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Perhaps the south shore of Chapala?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

You will have to be more specific of what you want. Mexico is a very large country. The closer you are to the US border the more expensive things are.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Although I’ve never lived on the coasts, my understanding is that most coastal areas of Mexico will be very humid, at least for half the year. Is living by the ocean crucial for you? If not, I’d suggest you look inland. Some people like the high desert, which will have low humidity. Personally, I like more greenery and vegetation, so where we are located in Morelos is perfect. We are in Tepoztlán, about 1 hr south of Mexico City and literally have spring-like weather year round, as does nearby Cuernavaca. Even within Tepoztlán or Cuernavaca there are microclimates. We are part way up the mountain from town centre, so on a day where it might be tending toward hot and humid lower down in the town, our place remains quite comfortable and refreshing. (It helps that there are lots of trees around and we’re on the edge of a large, protected forest.) And when I say “tending toward hot and humid” I’m referring to temperatures around 30C (86 F), because usually temperatures at our place are 22-25 C (about 72-79 F). I’m spoiled. 

Of course in the rainy season June - October it will rain most days. But even so, the mornings are usually beautiful and sunny, with the rains starting in the afternoon or evening.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

@OA - stop speaking so glowingly about Morelos - it is crowded enough already 

One thing that can be said of Morelos is that it is convenient. It is also diverse and there is a lot to see and do. There is very little English spoken. 

One thing it is not is low cost. Yes, it is cheaper than living in the States but there are a lot of places in Mexico with a cheaper cost of living, and others more expensive. Before INAPAM our property taxes (Predial) this year ran over 1,000 USD (and our house has not been re-appraised in years). Most everyone (gardeners/painters etc) who comes by to work on the house makes minimum 500 pesos for the day (some much more). It is not very practical to not have a car. But yes - for the most part the climate is nice.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> @OA - stop speaking so glowingly about Morelos - it is crowded enough already
> 
> One thing that can be said of Morelos is that it is convenient. It is also diverse and there is a lot to see and do. There is very little English spoken.
> 
> One thing it is not is low cost. Yes, it is cheaper than living in the States but there are a lot of places in Mexico with a cheaper cost of living, and others more expensive. Before INAPAM our property taxes (Predial) this year ran over 1,000 USD (and our house has not been re-appraised in years). Most everyone (gardeners/painters etc) who comes by to work on the house makes minimum 500 pesos for the day (some much more). It is not very practical to not have a car. But yes - for the most part the climate is nice.


My predial is way cheaper than yours... But you are right about higher costs in general in this area than many other parts of Mexico. Fairly cheap rents can still be found in Tepoztlán, albeit for pretty basic accommodations. 

It’s still my favourite place in the world for so many reasons, not least because it’s where I met and fell in love with my husband over 26 years ago. That will make any place magical, won’t it?


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Closer to border $$$$ Large Popular Tourist destinations$$$$ .. I could have bought a bigger nicer closer to the beach home in Chuburna ( Progresso) for what I sold my 2-2 house on Cozumel for.. My Ex is surviving on small SS in Chapala. She rents a studio eats most meals out.. BUT any issues and the girls /2 daughters will rescue her from her madness hahahaha..


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been living in TJ for a few years now and coming up from Queretaro prices are definitely more noticeable. Having said that I went to Queretaro on business a few weeks back and the city has grown and gotten a bit more expensive. I still think if you're willing to central Mexico still has a lot more options for lower cost of living and proximity to many places. I would still recommend Queretaro city and state.


----------

